

I got techcrunched! - agentbleu
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/myplaylist-combines-flickr-and-online-music/
Hehe, I made it to TC now how cool is that.
======
vikas5678
Why does the article start off with "a bootstrapped startup from Agentbleu, a
Englishman living in France" and in the end say the location is in India? Did
they get it wrong?

~~~
agentbleu
company is based in India, it's just me that is in France ;-)

------
spazmaster
we just got crunched ourselves yesterday (see:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/soocial-makes-plaxo-
loo...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/16/soocial-makes-plaxo-look-lame-
beta-invites/)). we tried to get techcrunched a year but that was way to early
(hindsight).

pick the moment you know you are up for it and then make sure you visit an
event where some editor of techcrunch is and give them a demo. face to face
contact really is so much more powerful than an e-mail from a stranger. thats
how it worked for us, anyways!

~~~
agentbleu
Only currently available for macs, love it. long live Apple.

Spazmaster, for server scalability I might suggest running a linode. I run my
apps from a Linode and use the YC backed startup Virtualmin for setting up the
domains. I highly recommend both of these products, and my app survived
getting crunched with 20% headroom all times (so far).

------
wave
Keep us updated with the traffic effect from the TechCrunch mention.

~~~
agentbleu
sure will report back as it cools off

~~~
wave
suggestion: you actual logo size is 600x150, but you are shrinking it into
500x125, as a result, the quality is degraded. You logo looks much better in
actual size: <http://www.myplaylist.biz/i/myplaylist.jpg>

~~~
agentbleu
thanks

------
ROFISH
Good job! May I ask how you managed to do that?

~~~
agentbleu
Believe me it was not easy. Last year I made an app and they totally snuffed
it. Someone somewhere along the line made a comment saying 'just move on, make
another and another', I did and they still ignored it, bastards ha (lol).
There is no formula, I suggest getting whatever you're making off the ground
with SEO and once you gain some traction they might just take you more
seriously (hopefully).

~~~
abhishekdesai
congrates man :) any suggestion how my application rivals4ever.com can get
techcrunched ??

------
Sam_Odio
Congrats, man

------
wmeredith
That is one badass web app you've got there. I'm enjoying it right now. One
GUI issue: The controls and song info are displayed on top of the slideshow,
which leads to them being unreadable 25% of the time. (When they're on top of
very bright or white pictures) I would move it down below the slideshow onto a
stable background.

There's also no home link from the listen page.

Once again, nice app. I'll be using for a bit. Oh, and you should block
Pandora adds from your Adsense account.

~~~
agentbleu
home link is called search, and the best way to use it is in full screen mode,
then the controls are clear enough. Ideal situation is just to start it off
and let it fill your day with music similar to your first choice.

b

------
FiReaNG3L
How did you get on techcrunch? emailed them or they just found out?

~~~
agentbleu
I had to kidnap MA's dog.

------
pete83
did TC contact you before they cover you?

~~~
agentbleu
yes they let me know it was going to be covered 24 hours in advance and I
switched the server to a larger one with 300Mg more ram. It handled it all
well, but Im glade I migrated it as I was down to 20% head room during the
best of it.

------
hwork
Pretty sweet. Question: is it possible for an embed not to immediately start
playing when a person hits my blog?

~~~
agentbleu
Yea I will add that in a few days.

------
ericb
Cool app!

It's funny listening to tool & metallica and watching pictures of puppies and
snowmen. Is this legal? Is it "fair use" because it's remixing music with
pictures?

edit: I'm not seeing where it says what the current song is? Any pointers?

~~~
agentbleu
legal yes (see above link), in the player at the bottom right it has the track
playing.

------
simianstyle
Congrats, although your logo image on the homepage is a bit distorted because
you're trying to squeeze it into smaller dimensions (making the font look
jagged). May want to get that cleared up.

------
omfut
Congrats, pretty cool. Just tried pink floyd and was pretty cool. Hope ur
server can handle tones of traffic from techcrunch. Is it not illegal to play
songs retreived from other sources?

~~~
agentbleu
[http://thenextweb.org/2008/01/30/the-music-wars-continue-
war...](http://thenextweb.org/2008/01/30/the-music-wars-continue-warner-bros-
records-vs-seeqpod/)

------
wozer
Pretty cool app.

What I'm missing, is a way to get info on the current image. Maybe a click on
the image could bring up the Flickr side in a new tab?

~~~
agentbleu
will add this function asap, thanks

b

------
Monti
Congratz! 15K hits only? I thought getting TCed would get you at least 50K to
75K. Still great.. and good app too. thanks!

------
lacker
Congrats!

Why does Arrington call Pandora "geo-retarded"?

~~~
r7000
It is US-only. (Last FM is not).

------
wumi
congratulations, but with the over-emphasis on music 2.0 on sites like
techcrunch, there may be other sites where you want coverage

------
rms
Congrats!

------
cmm324
Congrats

------
TrevorJ
Grats!!!

------
agentbleu
Hehe I got Hackernews'ed too Bonus points. ding ding. lol

